
MySQL: Choose Something Else - josegonzalez
http://grimoire.ca/mysql/choose-something-else
======
jnevill
Bravo! How have I never read this article. Every single one of these points,
plus:

1) It's INSANE handling of GROUP BY. In any other RDBMS, a GROUP BY that is
missing non-aggregated fields in the result set of the query would throw an
error, but MySQL just lets it fly defaulting to some random ass behavior that
will return garbage 100% of the time.

2) It was mentioned that it lacks Windowing Functions, which is a HUGE miss,
but it also lacks native Recursive Views. The workaround is some horrid mess
of self referring variables. Why Recursive views, a T-SQL standard that is in
nearly every other adult RDBMS, is lacking here is beyond me. (I know it's not
a T-SQL standard database by design, which is just another nail in it's coffin
if you ask me.)

I was just reading through a very lengthy StackOverflow question where the
poor schmuck was trying to migrate from MSSQL to MySQL to save money. Noone at
her shop, including her, had heard of Postgres. It's free. It's been around a
hell of a long time. There is a huge community that uses it. And it's T-SQL
based. It's just 100% better.

MySQL is some Kool-Aid that we should all just put down and back away from.

~~~
dragonwriter
T-SQL is Microsoft (and Sybase, from whom they bought it) specific
implementation. I think you just mean "Standard SQL" everywhere you say
"T-SQL".

------
logiczero
MySQL is free and has been since its inception. Most developers will always
choose (free + good enough) over $10K-per-installation licenses for
functionally complete solutions. The same is true of PHP.

~~~
pathikrit
Postgres?

------
jjuhl
Previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5122299](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5122299)

------
mwpmaybe
This write-up is at least three years old.

~~~
jnevill
And MySQL is still a poor choice.

~~~
mwpmaybe
That may very well be true, but I think the author of this article and other
MySQL skeptics would be surprised by how far MariaDB 10.1 has come in
addressing these limitations and others since the bygone days of MySQL 5.5.

